# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Runescape Private Server - Trade items without being noticed by admins?

## der06

If you have a stolen account on a server, and you want to trade items to another account for selling..

Is there any way to bypass the trading logs or pickup/drop logs?

----------


## Selvyre

No there is not the software does the logging and considering that RSPS are built with java and run in a JVM it would be hard to reverse that / impossible. You can probably bet a decent amount of money though that the developers and owners of the server probably dont view those logs very much. What exactly would they be looking for? I think you are probably safe to just trade but dont quote me on it

----------


## Flowers0727

kon't know

----------

